# Taboo USA: Extreme obesity



## Pauline (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello all! As usual I am always interested in anything to do with weight. I'm still chasing that dream to be healthy but I am still big. I ran into this episode on youtube recently: Taboo USA- extreme obesity, a 44 minute long documentary..... and thought I would share it with you guys. It says it was posted October 8th 2013 but I don't know when it aired. 
~Enjoy!
~Paulee :kiss2:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfxFn1IqHo4


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 9, 2013)

It was interesting to see four different views of the whole plus size community. Thanks for sharing Pauline.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Nov 10, 2013)

I watched that show, it was pretty interesting, I saw both sides of the coin on that.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought it was a reasonable and thoughtful presentation of issues often discussed here.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 16, 2013)

That was an awesome documentary! I'm a big fan of Taboo and National Geographic, but I missed this episode. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## fatmd (Nov 16, 2013)

This just makes me wonder what the hell happened to Gaining Gabi.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 17, 2013)

Wasn't too thrilled of it....
I disliked the assumption that EVERY feedee/feeder relationship goes to the god damn extremes when in fact extremes are the rare case and ofcourse some of the people on it just made me :doh:.

But yea...preferred MBFF over this


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen this one before either.


----------



## GummyBear (May 21, 2018)

Gaining Gabi is still doing her website! I read on her blog that she got MRSA and she has pics to prove it! She also went septic on Thanksgiving Day 2017.

She is just recovering and will be returning to modeling soon, and gaining. Do u want her tumblr?


----------



## HereticFA (May 28, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> Gaining Gabi is still doing her website! I read on her blog that she got MRSA and she has pics to prove it! She also went septic on Thanksgiving Day 2017.
> 
> She is just recovering and will be returning to modeling soon, and gaining. Do u want her tumblr?


I easily found her tumbler page. She's playing with nitro if she doesn't change her lifestyle. Those several dozen infected acne inversa sites on her belly probably indicate her BG has been too high for too long. It shows why so many of our supersized brothers and sisters were lost to infections. This is probably the beginning of a miserable end without significant changes. I really hope I'm wrong, but I've seen it several times now. The next MRSA flareup may cost her fingers, toes or something closer to the torso.


----------



## Fjord (May 28, 2018)

HereticFA said:


> I easily found her tumbler page. She's playing with nitro if she doesn't change her lifestyle. Those several dozen infected acne inversa sites on her belly probably indicate her BG has been too high for too long. It shows why so many of our supersized brothers and sisters were lost to infections. This is probably the beginning of a miserable end without significant changes. I really hope I'm wrong, but I've seen it several times now. The next MRSA flareup may cost her fingers, toes or something closer to the torso.



So explain something to me HereticFA: why no profile picture? Not bold enough to show your face so you can be seen as the fool you are or are you afraid to lose your job and possibly worse? What does BG mean?

I heard from her doctor that her mrsa is gone and she’s going to be back to full health. She is just waiting till her wounds are healed.


----------



## fuelingfire (May 28, 2018)

Blood Glucose


----------



## Fjord (May 28, 2018)

fuelingfire said:


> Blood Glucose


Thank you for clarifying that


----------



## HereticFA (May 29, 2018)

Fjord said:


> So explain something to me HereticFA: why no profile picture? Not bold enough to show your face so you can be seen as the fool you are or are you afraid to lose your job and possibly worse?


Says the person using a drawing of a fairy as their profile pic.

I'm not afraid to be known. Keeping an up to date pic on my profile just isn't a priority for me. I have an older pic or two on Dims and more on another Fat Acceptance website. (Plus Conrad certainly knew me from my NAAFA involvement.) And I used to occasionally be in the Dallas, TX area print and broadcast media as the Chapter Chair for the Dallas Chapter of NAAFA back in the '90's. And then there was my appearance on the old Donahue Show in the same timeframe, so I'm extremely "out" if you're implying I'm a closeted FA. I've lived the Fat Acceptance life for decades.



Fjord said:


> I heard from her doctor that her mrsa is gone and she’s going to be back to full health. She is just waiting till her wounds are healed.


As the infectious disease doctor warned me about my wife's MRSA last time she was re-hospitalized, once you "get over it", it basically just goes into remission until the BG levels get too high again.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 10, 2018)

HereticFA said:


> Says the person using a drawing of a fairy as their profile pic.
> 
> I'm not afraid to be known. Keeping an up to date pic on my profile just isn't a priority for me. I have an older pic or two on Dims and more on another Fat Acceptance website. (Plus Conrad certainly knew me from my NAAFA involvement.) And I used to occasionally be in the Dallas, TX area print and broadcast media as the Chapter Chair for the Dallas Chapter of NAAFA back in the '90's. And then there was my appearance on the old Donahue Show in the same timeframe, so I'm extremely "out" if you're implying I'm a closeted FA. I've lived the Fat Acceptance life for decades.
> 
> As the infectious disease doctor warned me about my wife's MRSA last time she was re-hospitalized, once you "get over it", it basically just goes into remission until the BG levels get too high again.


Then you must be very bored, if all you can think to do with your time is armchair diagnoses of innocent people you don't know, based on second-hand information from a doctor whose own training might well be years out of date.

No. I'm no expert on MRSA either, but what I'm saying is that you've never said a word I found convincing about medicine or "health issues," and I'm beginning to think you never will. Our last discussion ended with you just sort of dismissing all of my points without refuting them, so I think that was pretty decisive. Don't make me do it again.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 11, 2018)

I had MRSA, which I caught from an ex who had it and didn't tell me. It was bad for months. I can relate to that pain. Thanks to the Infectious Disease Doc I saw, I recovered fully and have had no recurrences. This happened back in 2007. But I know people who have struggled and have had relapses, who don't seem to get rid of it. I'm hoping she is fully recovered too and has no relapses.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 23, 2018)

As a Moderator I’m going to interject a couple of things here.


This is a thread started in 2013
Medical science changes all of the time, new discoveries and advances
Not all fat people travel the same path
Sharing your expierence is great
Predetermining someone else’s outcome on your expierence is not adding anything
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fatcules71 (Nov 16, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> As a Moderator I’m going to interject a couple of things here.
> 
> 
> This is a thread started in 2013
> ...


Mic drop!


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 1, 2018)

a hard reality for many americans... food can be addictive yes, so, it can also get out of control and if you are not aware or at peace with the consequences then problems will come. if you are eating just as an escape of any other situation that you are feeling and gaining weight and feeling worse because of it then that is not a gain i want to be part of and it happens, an addiction as any other, opiods alcohol and so on and in that case we are talking about a vicious cycle that requires help no matter how much we love the gain


----------

